# People who stand up your arse



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What the hell is it with people who stand up your arse when youre queing to pay for your shopping in sainsburys :x

It sure as hell aint going to speed the spotty teenage checkout plonker up.

I just stood there and waited for the whole conveyor belt to empty before loading the shopping on........... Wish Id had a fart ready to go :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Yep, I'm with you on this one, not just at the supermarket but anytime you queue.

I always make a point of deliberately bumping into anyone who does this to me - and not apologising.


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

its the 'Nudgers' who really piss me off....you know already what i'm on about. keep gently -but obviously - nudging you and tutting if you dont move immediately.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Christ if this old timer had of started nudging me Id have stuffed my jaffa cakes up his nose


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

try 'the day dream technique' stare aimlessly into the sky and dreaming of polishing the bonnet - they will start coughing, tutting, leaning on you and if you can hold off for that extra five seconds - even if they actually talk to you ... it really - really pisses em off !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You should have turned around a bit brash and a bit erratic and sent him flying or at least trodden on his feet :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Turn around and cough in their face next time.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Apparently it's a city dweller thing, they feel ok about entering each others personnel space or so I read .....once.

I find a good onion bhargi fart tends to clear an aisle either side of you or mixed with Grolsch, the store :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> Apparently it's a city dweller thing, they feel ok about entering each others personnel space or so I read .....once.
> 
> I find a good onion bhargi fart tends to clear an aisle either side of you or mixed with Grolsch, the store :roll:


Are you saying if you live in a city this is the way you behave :?:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Its the wankers who buy some items for 3 to 4 quid then pay with a card I love to swip it between their fucking ass cheeks. They cause most of the queues wankers


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> fastasflip said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently it's a city dweller thing, they feel ok about entering each others personnel space or so I read .....once.
> ...


Why :?:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

You could try turning around and smiling at them.

A special "herrrrlllllooooooooooooo" halloween-type smile :wink: Either that, or the "harrrr, I'm just on day release you know" smile ...

It's like when you've got the last empty seat on the train next to you ... and the XXXL size being starts heading your way. You're supposed to smile big at them (before they get to you), pat the seat, and say "come sit here next to me" in your best pervy voice ...

Alternatively, you start coughing and sneezing uncontrollably.

Failing that, just take a step backward and tread on their feet, lose your balance and fall backwards into them ...


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I find turning round and saying 'I hope you're wearing a condom' does the trick :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I find turning round and saying 'I hope you're wearing a condom' does the trick :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

And what about the ones that count you have only got 10 items or less in your basket.You can see the look in their eye if they think you have 11 items. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Then you get ones with 50 different coupons :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whatabout twats with Rucksacks that bump you ? GRRRR :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've seen a few twats in my life .......but never one with a rucksack.

Was that when you went on one of your trips to Thailand John?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Never stepped out of my hotel for 3 days 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I find turning round and saying 'I hope you're wearing a condom' does the trick :wink:


OMG.     Standing up close and personal to you in a queue whilst sporting an erection. Frottage eh? That would qualify for knee in bollox.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I think that qualifies them for arrest. I remember seeing a programme about the transport police on the tube arresting someone who had an erection.

All you need to do is turn round and call them a sick pervert, then see what they do...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> I think that qualifies them for arrest. I remember seeing a programme about the transport police on the tube* arresting someone who had an erection.*
> All you need to do is turn round and call them a sick pervert, then see what they do...


How can they prove that?

Would this be called carrying a loaded weapon ? :roll:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > I think that qualifies them for arrest. I remember seeing a programme about the transport police on the tube* arresting someone who had an erection.*
> ...


I think it's called 'unlawful entry' :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/11689457698005ffbd.jpg

Oh yes indeed


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

What about the ones with those shopping bags on wheels.
Especially when they take a short cut over the back of your heels.
"Now that is not blinkin nice old love".


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about avoiding shopping all together at this time of year ,,,,, I've stocked the fridge and freezer some time ago and I just avoid the shops like the plague atm :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

wow

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

great!

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------

